
Google Just Gave Millions of Users a Reason to Quit Chrome - kmod
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/02/20/google-chrome-80-upgrade-deep-linking-update-chrome-browser/#7cd4d80e56fa
======
simonebrunozzi
"Google Just Gave Millions of Users a Reason to Quit Chrome" \- very
clickbaity title. Forbes is bad, and HN should not let Forbes get the upper
hand.

Maybe "ScrollToTextFragment chrome browser capability to worry users" would
have been better?

~~~
dredmorbius
Suggesting Something Perliously Wrong With The Universe, _The Register_ has
both a more informative story _and_ a far more sober, and accurate, title than
_Forbes_ :

"Chrome deploys deep-linking tech in latest browser build despite privacy
concerns"

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/20/chrome_deploys_deep...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/20/chrome_deploys_deeplinking/)

~~~
ihuman
That was posted a few hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22382606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22382606)

~~~
dang
OK, we've moved the comments thither. Thanks!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Well done.

It might be interesting to "weigh" certain websites negatively (e.g. Forbes),
especially when they continuously use click-baits and other dishonest
techniques to deceive their audience.

~~~
dredmorbius
AFAIU that is done, though I'm not sure Forbes makes the list.

I have no idea if it's a list per se or of all sites get some weighting
factor, starting with 1, and falling (or possibly rising) from there.

In terms of general reputation / link-worthiness, this is an interesting
question/problem online. Also the general problem of assigning reputation on a
site-wide or domain-wide basis. There are more and less reputable parts of,
say, "facebook.com". I don't think all of "google.com" should be treated
similarly (more a problem when "plus.google.com" was an active member of that
domain, and not even a proper subdomain component). Wordpress would come to
mind.

Which means that when you're assigning reputation(s), the assignable handle is
an issue. Does it map sufficiently well to what it is you want to give a high
or low reputation.

The problem even exists for individual people. I have friends I'd trust for
book recommendations but not food suggestions, and vice versa. Scientists,
philosophers, and politicians notoriously are highly reliable in some domains
but not others.

The universe is complicated.

------
Ohn0
This appears to be a dupe on the homepage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22383910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22383910)

~~~
Ohn0
I guess I picked the wrong horse - lol

